# GEOM_MIRROR: device gm0: provider mirror/gm0 destroyed



## epanagio (Oct 15, 2012)

During boot I receive this message:

```
GEOM_MIRROR: device gm0: provider mirror/gm0 destroyed
GEOM_MIRROR: device gm0 destroyed
```
and then the system halts. 

The server boots in single mode, though. 

Can I bypass the mirroring of the drive? 

HELP!


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 15, 2012)

Untested: go to the loader prompt at boot, unload geom_mirror, boot.  mountroot will fail when it tries to mount from the mirror, so enter the drive name and path to /.

Are there any error messages shown before the mirror message?


----------

